# Trophy Taker Spring Steel Micro



## ishootmathews (Sep 9, 2008)

Hello Guys... 

Just another quick question from the newbie... I am considering picking up a TT spring steel micro adjust rest used for my Mathews Icon. Do I need the "long mount" or "short mount", and how do I know which one they have? (dimensions of either???)

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Either will work. The only difference is the lenght of the bar that mounts to the bow riser. Unless you plan to push the rest back quite a bit (not really advised) go with the short mount...

You should also look at the brite site pro-tuner...you can adjust the angle of the launcher with it, which is something the TT can't do...both are good field rests though (I own both, but prefer the pro-tuners, the blade angle is just too steep for me on the TT).


----------



## ishootmathews (Sep 9, 2008)

*Thanks*



psargeant said:


> Either will work. The only dofference is the lenght of the bar that mounts to the bow riser. Unless you plan to push the rest back quite a bit (not really advised) go with the short mount...
> 
> You should also look at the brite site pro-tuner...you can adjust the angle of the launcher with it, which is something the TT can't do...both are good field rests though (I own both, but prefer the pro-tuners, the blade angle is just too steep for me on the TT).


Thanks for the info. The TT I am looking at is used and a good bargain. if that doesn't work out I will decide between the two and get a new one.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Glad I could help...


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

Short mount is most common as sarge noted. Long mount will work, but may have some sticking out the front of the riser after its mounted (which can easily be taken care of with a dremel tool if it bothers you !).

If you're looking at the TT1 (single hole in launcher blade) then the blade angle shouldn't be a concern. The TT1 sits at a nice angle as is (roughly 35 degree neighborhood). If a TT2 (two holes in launcher blade) many find the angle to be a bit steep. Easily fixed by mounting the arrow rest on the bow at a little bit of an angle -- this actually provides a little more clearance between the rest and bowhand as well which some find to be a benefit.

>>------->


----------

